# Have Fun with The Person Below you



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

Guess any characteristic of the person who will post below you. Something like the name starts with B, You like supports or other hobbies, location, favorite books etc.

If the peron above you made the wrong guess about you, and your answer to whatever s/he wrote would be No or negative of any kind - please CORRECT her/him!

Example:
Person 1: Your favorite book is Harry Potter by J K Rownling
Person 2: No! My fav book is The Clan of The Cave Bear by Jean M Auel

*I'll begin -

You have a pet.*


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I do have a pet. In fact I have two retired racing greyhounds.

The person who posts below me will be a cat lover.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I am totally a cat lover although I also have a dog!

The person who posts below me will love musicals and live somewhere other than Iowa.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I do love musicals and do not live in Iowa.

The person who posts below me is a photographer.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hmm, that would be me.....

The person who posts below me will be a science fiction fan.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Not a science fiction fan but scientist, so science part is true.

The person below will be YA fiction writer.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't write YA, but I do write middle grade fiction and romance.  

The person below me has never been to Alaska.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, never went to Alaska, but planned few times to go with my friends.

The person below me likes fancy cars.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Only the Prowler (ahhh... dream car...)

The person below me knows what "Drawn Together" is.


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

If you're talking about the hilarious cartoon that is a parody of "The Real World" then yes.

The person below me love Indian food.


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

You're right, I do like.

The person below me is from USA.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

seriously Sandy? *yawn*
yeah I from USA

the person below me is afraid of spiders and snakes.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am not afraid but don't touch them.

The person below is in love.


----------



## ericbenson81 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah I am in love, all the time.

The person below me is married.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

I am married.  Going on twelve years.

The person below me prefers to go barefoot.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

No. I walk with shoes that has extra padding. Also use thick socks.

The person below will go on summer vacation to exotic place.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

If the Pacific Ocean is considered exotic then yes!  We'll be bringing a 54' sailboat from Long Beach up the California coast to SF, any part of the trip I get to go on will be my first sailing experience outside our bay.

The person below has had an amazing experience in the past month.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I did! At least it was amazing for me. I'm not a typically sentimental person and things that get other people worked up generally don't hit me in the same way. I'm not really cold, I'm just not openly demonstrative. Last month I walked through the Vietnam Memorial and it was impressive enough and I admired it in my typically detached manner. Then I started reading names and while I don't know anyone who was lost in that war, I was struck (hard) by the fact that every name *could have* been someone I knew, that they all had families and stories and lives that had been cut short. I looked again and the enormity of it struck me in a place I didn't know I had and I bawled like a little girl (well like a grown up little girl, wearing sunglasses and trying to hide it). 

The person below me has never had a stray sock show up in their laundry.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I have NOT found a stray sock in my laundry.

The person who posts below will be a fisherman.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I do like to go fishing, though I wouldn't necessarily call myself a "fisherman." I tried crabbing for the first time last year, and that was fun, too. 

The person who posts below me will be a military veteran or have one in their immediate family.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

I have an uncle who is a military veteran.

The person below me has flown in a helicopter.


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

Over Montserrat as a matter of fact.

The person who posts below me has eaten balut in Subic Bay.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Never, even in my wildest dream. I heard about this the very first time. 

The person below is single at this time.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Yes, single because I'm putting my studies first before my relationships.

The person below me is a vegetarian.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Partly true.

Person below have never been outside N. America


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Sigh. It's true, much to my chagrin.

The person below me has a SECRET IDENTITY.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I actually have two!  But they're super secret!  Ok... so one only comes out around family - that counts, right?

The person below me has a super power.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't know if this counts as a *super power* but I can talk down the hysterical and angry and/or irrational person in a time of crisis and make them mine. By the time I'm done they are not only calm and apologetic but they become team players. 
The person below me knows the secret of topics like this which is.......


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

If you mean your "super power," it's really a God-given gift of knowing how to read people and to act/speak accordingly.  Works very well in a marriage, too.
If you mean the secret of the thread as a whole.... hmmm... I'll have to think on that one.


The person below me prefers prime rib over chicken.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Yep guilty as charged.

The person knows the names of his extended family by heart.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

_Most_ of them but I've got four to keep track of!

The person below me knows the secret of compromise.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

I do know the secret of compromise, most of the time.

The person below me has an unusual pet.


----------



## JacksonJones (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm afraid not. We only have cats.

The person below me did not get kicked out of Harvard.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Can honestly say I haven't.... now the De Young Fine Arts Museum?  That's another story....

The person below me has an unusual interest.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I rehab wildlife. I guess that's an unusual interest.

The person below me has been to Italy.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

The person below me has donated to charity sometime this month.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Unfortunately not. Was thinking of responding of my AM Yale fund raiser, but did not?

The person below me went to ivy league school?


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I rehab wildlife. I guess that's an unusual interest.
> 
> The person below me has been to Italy.


My bad! Never indicated anything.
I did go to Rome, Venice and Milan in Italy.

I did not go to ivy league school because it doesn't exist in my country.

The person below me has shot a gun before.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, once.

The person below me had a snake for a pet.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Does it count if they were my brother's? I played with them also.

The person below me will have been on an Alaskan cruise.


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

Not yet.

The person below me is not married but dating at this time.


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

TRUE!

The person below me is a celebrity.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Back when I was a kid, I appeared on TV in a kids program.
Minor celebrity back then.

The person below me dreams of escaping the shackles of normal life.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

True. Always dreaming of a perfect world, where everyone loves each other.

The person below had a romantic night.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Nope.  Hoping to soon, though  

The person below me prefers football to baseball.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Yes, I love the beach. For many reasons. But especially the sight there.

The person below me sleepwalks at night.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

NO

The person below me loves to travel.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I do love to travel and always wish I was on the plane flying overhead.

The person posting below is claustrophobic.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Haha no.

The person below me is a narcissist.


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh no.

The person below me likes fast cars.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes and No - dad was a race car driver and I used to be part of his pit crew; used to like going fast until I was in a terrible accident two years ago (not our fault), now I get anxiety in the car

The person below me has been sailing


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

No, I never did myself.

Person below me is an author.


----------



## lucasfernan (Apr 25, 2012)

One could say that although I'm sure the majority wouldn't agree that scribbling mere obscenities on restroom walls isn't enough to qualify me as an author.

The person below me sells sea shells.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes.  At least I try to be.

The person below me prefers Arnold Palmers over soda pop.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Errr... I don't even know what Arnold Palmers are.

The person below is a female insomniac...


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes I am a writer  

The person below me is obsessive in some area of their lives.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Intinst would tell you that is true.  He's probably right.

Person below me rides a motorcycle.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well......long ago and far away there WAS an Indian in my history.

The person below is very nice.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I like to think so.

Person below me works from home.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I do, I do work from home!

Person below me has a fondness for peanut butter and pickle sandwiches...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

No pedicure for me, summer or not.

The person below me is a positive thinker.


----------

